# Μετάφραση και Διερμηνεία για τους συμπολίτες μας



## alevapa (Mar 26, 2014)

Η ετήσια συνάντηση για το Ευρωπαϊκό Μάστερ Μετάφρασης θα διεξαxθεί φέτος στις 27 και 28 Μαρτίου στις Βρυξέλλες υπό τη μορφή κοινού συνεδρίου για πανεπιστήμια που οργανώνουν οι Γενικές Διευθύνσεις Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

Μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε το συνέδριο ζωντανά μέσω του διαδικτύου και να θέσετε και ερωτήσεις.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και το πρόγραμμα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!

*Live webstreaming*

Thursday 27 March (14.30 - 18.15) 
#EMT2014, e-mail

Friday 28 March (09.00 - 13.00, on translation) (Gasperi room)
#EMT2014, e-mail

Friday 28 March (09.00 - 13.00, on interpretation) (Durieux room)
#EMT2014, e-mail

Ώρες Αθήνας: +1


----------

